# Another Ohio newbie



## flieger67 (Nov 16, 2010)

Greetings, all.

Over the past few months, my wife and I have decided to take up archery. Except for a few experiences as children, neither of us have shot a bow since. However, with the help of a friend who introduced to handguns and rifles earlier this year, we are now ready to start archery. Our friend/mentor is an avid bowhunter so we feel fortunate to have him as our guide.

I discovered Archery Talk last night and I look forward to learning from everyone here as we get started. 

So sign me as the "expert novice", somewhere in Ohio. :wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* flieger67. Have fun here.


----------



## flieger67 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome messages. It's nice to see the positive outreach to newbies.


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome from NE Ohio! This has become one of my favorite sites in the past year. Great info, great people and lots of learning. And a dangerous classifieds section. (dangerous to your bank account...)


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to AT!! :welcomesign:


----------



## cheezy poofs (Nov 18, 2010)

hello


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcom to AT for Southern Ohio!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

